# What did you get at the Outcast Sale?



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

This is a thread that we pretty much do every year to give everyone a chance to brag and show off all the goodies they picked up at the sale! I'm about to make the first of what will probably be many trips so... lets see what you got! Pictures are always nice too :thumbsup:


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

Im going on my lunch break!


----------



## TheToE! (Mar 9, 2008)

I really didn't find anything that was a great deal. Costa's seemed to be priced right if you need some. They did have cheap rods galore but nothing that interested me. Those going with specific items in mind will enjoy somewhat of a discount, but if your like me and go looking for killer deals, they just aren't there.


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

5 dexter knifes work awesome at cleaning deer, hogs, and fish $7.00 a piece
2 15lb spools of Power Pro 300 yards $17.75
2 20lb flourocarbon $7.00
2 40lb Flourocarbon $8.00

Thanks outcast for putting on such a great sale!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

The same thing I got last year. Terez rods and a Stella


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

an a$$ chewing if my old lady gets home before I can bring the stuff I bought in!
Thanks outcast for a great venue!


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm a bass fisherman so I only bought freshwater stuff. I did get a Skeet Reese jig rod, some terminator spinnerbaits, 50# power pro and a few crankbaits for a great deal! Thanks again Outcast!!!!!


----------



## 2ndratecaller (Nov 8, 2011)

got some great stuff.... and had a blast!!

Diawa Saltist 50 reel
Diawa Seagate 50 reel
Diawa Seagate 30 reel 

Shimano Talavara 6'3" 20-40 lb rod
Penn 6'6" 30-80 lb rod ($40)
Shimano Trevala 6'3" 50-80lb jigging rod (this thing is SWEET)

Various leads, baits and tackle.......

Spent a good chunk of change that I hope the wife never finds out about!!!!


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Does your wife know about these internets? She may just find your post


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

2 tld 30 II's, a bunch of dusters, mahi rigs, and tackle


----------



## chadau79 (Aug 2, 2010)

I got a Torium 16 reel and a Trevala rod to mount it on. I also got a Key Largo Cobia rod, some dexter knives, and some floro. Thanks Outcast!:thumbup:


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

She does Todd, thats why i did not list what i bought or how much i spent.
someone once said on here "when i die, dont let my wife sell my tackle for the price i told her I paid for it".


----------



## snaptrap (Jun 4, 2011)

I got a shimmano curado and a bunch of mirrolures and just some other stuff the mirrolures were a good deal!! im thinking of going back and getting the skeet reese jigging rod it looked nice.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Terez 8 ft. rod. I bought my wife one last year and i have wanted one ever since! A Saragosa 18000 reel, 6 spools of florocarbon, Owner circle hooks, some knives, a bat, 20 lazer tails, a bucket, 2 packs of small circle hooks i use in the Keys yellow tail fishing, Thats all i cam remember right now. 580 bucks worth.


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Did you get the saragosa in the tent or in the store? I looked for those in the tent but did not see any


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I only saw one under the tent. I wanted 2. 239 was the price. Maybe they will put out more later. I did not go inside. I will go back there this afternoon.


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

4 more things of flourocarbon
2 more knifes
1 reel(1000 diawa for crappie fishing)
1 knife sharpener
XX amount of teminal tackle to much to count both fresh and saltwater


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

TSpecks said:


> 4 more things of flourocarbon
> 2 more knifes
> 1 reel(1000 diawa for crappie fishing)
> 1 knife sharpener
> XX amount of teminal tackle to much to count both fresh and saltwater


I heard you were there but did not see you .....


----------



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Torium 20, Flurocarbon, Under Armour shirt, and some sabikis.

And a doughnut...


----------



## Snap (Nov 28, 2007)

*Hunting gear at sale! See any?*

Any hunting gear under the tent? If so, what did you see?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

6 spools of florocarbon, a bunch of circle hooks, 2 Dexter Russel knives, Gulp Shrimp, jigs and a pair of flip flops for my daughter.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Alright, here is what I got TODAY..

4 shirts
Misc lures and hooks
2 new pairs of Costa 580's 

And









For those interested in firearms, I believe they have Glock 22's for $399...


----------



## Bean Counter (Nov 15, 2010)

Too damn much.........but I'll probably go back tomorrow.


----------



## user10309 (Sep 28, 2009)

3 Dexter Russel Knives, 20 Laser Tails, lots of 2. 3. 4.oz weights.
Saw a bunch of people I've not seen in a long time, it was good to catch up.
Now, lets all go fishing. Good fishing for everyone this 2012 season!


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Wish they had more than diawa reels out under the tent, they didn't even have the reel I drove out there for in the store.... Stayed under $500 so I guess I did better than last year. Ended up buying a 20tld and a roller tip rod for it and various other stuff....


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

grouper22 said:


> 6 spools of florocarbon, a bunch of circle hooks, 2 Dexter Russel knives, Gulp Shrimp, jigs and a pair of flip flops for my daughter.


What kind of jigs did you get and how much were they? Wondering if I need to make the drive or not.


----------



## chadau79 (Aug 2, 2010)

bigrick said:


> Wish they had more than diawa reels out under the tent, they didn't even have the reel I drove out there for in the store.... Stayed under $500 so I guess I did better than last year. Ended up buying a 20tld and a roller tip rod for it and various other stuff....


They had more than Daiwa reels, they just didn't last very long.


----------



## Konq (Jan 27, 2012)

TheRoguePirate said:


> She does Todd, thats why i did not list what i bought or how much i spent.
> someone once said on here "when i die, dont let my wife sell my tackle for the price i told her I paid for it".


:notworthy:...lol nice!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

They do have the glocks for $399


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Went back and got the shotgun I've been looking to get for about a month now.. Outcast is the only place in town that had it! So... I spent about $800 today. I don't think the ol' lady will let me go back! (What she doesn't know, won't kill her)


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

I bought some light tackle. I'm going back tomorrow to take another look and get me some more goodies


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I got to see a bunch of old friends... some inshore stuff I've not tried before or in a different color, a few spools of flourocarbon leaders, an "Outcast Special" inshore rod, and a free burger with all the fixin's, and some great stories from friends.

I'll be back Sunday afternoon.

Thanks Tommy!

Jim


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

TSpecks said:


> 5 dexter knifes work awesome at cleaning deer, hogs, and fish $7.00 a piece
> 2 15lb spools of Power Pro 300 yards $17.75
> 2 20lb flourocarbon $7.00
> 2 40lb Flourocarbon $8.00
> ...


Dexters= great deal!!!!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

TheRoguePirate said:


> She does Todd, thats why i did not list what i bought or how much i spent.
> someone once said on here "when i die, dont let my wife sell my tackle for the price i told her I paid for it".


HAHAHA AWESOME STUFF......and this is so true for me also!!!!!


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

1 spool suffix 40 line 3000+ yards
Van Staal 275


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

wow a vs for 275... what size was it????


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I heard the first guy in line showed up at 7:00 pm on Wednesday night and "tailgated" with a grill and such.

That is dedication to improving his fishing habits.

Jim


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

wow i feel retarded he bought a vs 275 not paid 275.....:blink::blink::blink:


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

salt-life said:


> wow i feel retarded he bought a vs 275 not paid 275.....:blink::blink::blink:


Thanks.....Now I can tell the wifey thats what I bought it for....On a serious note, I wasen't gonna buy one but the wife convinced me to!


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Got me some cheap freshwater gear. Two spinning reels for $25, a combo Diawa baitcaster for $50, a Outcast custom 7' rod for $25 and a couple spinning reel rods for $14 and a free lunch. Thank you Outcast.:thumbup:


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

jim t said:


> I heard the first guy in line showed up at 7:00 pm on Wednesday night and "tailgated" with a grill and such.
> 
> That is dedication to improving his fishing habits.
> 
> Jim


5:30, not 7:30, according to the folks who robbed me blind at the cash register. (Joke about the robbery part.)

Spinning rod and reel
Gulps
DOA shrimp in many different types
Spoons and spoon rigs; wish I had bought some more planers (!).
Fluoro leaders (Seaguar)
Stretch lures
MirroLures
Mustad hooks (for a buck a pack!)
Portable baitwell pump, for s--ts and giggles
Fighting belt
Cobia jigs and jigheads
Wire leaders
A bunch of other stuff

I was kind of amazed, to be honest. It was like a jubilee of fishing stuff.


----------



## Basscat11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Got a skeet reese worm rod, 2 terminator spinner baits, 15 crank baits, some owner hooks, and gary yomamoto senko worms. WooHoo...!!!!


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

Any king or cobia rods, in the 8 or 9 ft range with the big guides? Looking for a rod for the VS I picked up a few weeks ago. But I will not be able to make until Sat.


----------



## jimed (Oct 20, 2007)

Lots of gulps (34 bags)
Shimano Teramar rod
20# Seagar leader


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Outcast Spring Sale*

I appreciate all the nice comments. Wow what a day. We are continuing to put more new stuff out. I believe I will put more of our Outcast Customs outside today. I am starting to put some grab boxes together at box prices(cheap). I do this to move some of the goods that might have celebrated too many birthdays. I started this during our last fall sale and it worked well. The menu today is Boston Butt, chicken, beans and potato salad. Yum.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Gaff said:


> Any king or cobia rods, in the 8 or 9 ft range with the big guides? Looking for a rod for the VS I picked up a few weeks ago. But I will not be able to make until Sat.


 
They had a bunch of real nice king/cobia rods for 79$ with the big guides, I think they had 2 different colors too.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

*Oh boy !*

Daiwa Fuego 300 w/ spare spool $90.00
Daiwa Tierra 2500 $30.00
Daiwa Tournament 1600 Whisker $50.00
Daiwa Saltist jigging rod $118.00
Star 2-pc. 9' surf rod $ 60.00

THANK YOU OUTCAST ! awesome.

more to come........................


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

Is there gonna be any seminars tomorrow?


----------



## InPursuit (Jun 29, 2008)

Kahr CM9 $369.00 great price


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

$100 of stuff for $40. mainly Gulps, bobbers, and jig heads. Gulps are $3.99 a pack. Great deal.


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

2x sedona 2500 reels, 50 bucks each. and spooled with 15lb PP.
2x outcast custom 7' trout rods. (I already owned some of these, I love em.)
1x Key Largo 8' cobia rod. 80 bucks
got my 8500 spooled, 35 bucks.
and a bunch of catch jr's and yo zuri pins minnows for 3 and 4 bucks each. great great GREAT deals on tackle.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*New Penny Gulp = $3.99*
*#2 Red Circle Hooks = $1.50.*
*Total spent = $5.50.*
*The wife is going to kill me for spending soooo much!!!!*


*(PS: Just Kidding ~~ Bought more than that)*


----------



## Fishin Ski (Apr 27, 2011)

Emerald Ghost said:


> Daiwa Fuego 300 w/ spare spool $90.00
> Daiwa Tierra 2500 $30.00
> Daiwa Tournament 1600 Whisker $50.00
> Daiwa Saltist jigging rod $118.00
> ...


Wish I had seen those fuegos.... This is my first spring sale, so I was so overwhelmed with all the stuff that I probably missed some of the best deals :wallbash:

But I did come away with a few packs of gulp, some mirrolures and jigheads.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm about to head over there 
In a few min don't have much to spend but I'm sure ill find something I must have..


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

bigrick said:


> They had a bunch of real nice king/cobia rods for 79$ with the big guides, I think they had 2 different colors too.


Thanks. May be there by noon'ish. I hope to pick up a rod


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Outcast Spring Sale*

Thanks for the business. I hope everyone had a good time. Red beans and Jambalaya tomorrow. Hope to see you. We are bringing out new stuff each day.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Got two reels , a smaller rod , a grab box and 4 dozen fiddlers 

I wasn't prepared going again with more money !


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I need to buy two more tires for my trailer I got two last year they held up great need to get two more so they are all the same lol

Thanks for the sale


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I couldn't find the jigging rods I should have asked some one .
Maybe next time


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

30 lb Boga Grip for $89.99. I also bought some Spro Jigs and some yozuri jerk baits.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

A $100 worth of terminal tackle,Tescata TSC63MH for $99, Procyon 2500SH for $112, Fuego TDFG691MHLXS for $130 and the Daiwa rep GAVE me a spool of Samurai Braid to try. Then a Outcast member spooled it for me.
And having said that, I"d like to say it was a excellent shopping experience. Every one of the Outcast crew I met was courteous and took the time to answer questions and if they didn't have the answer, they found someone who did. That's customer service. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Went back today for something I couldn't keep my hands off of.. Glock 19


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I picked up some odds and ends, it was a great sale thanks Outcast.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Dropped $500 on a 3 rods and a bunch of tackle. The red beans and rice and the jambalaya was delicious!! Wish I could go back tomorrow for the shrimp and crawfish...I know where I'll be in 365 days.


Pier-dude- Your avatar is distracting as hell...but hilarious!!


----------



## surveyjoe4025 (Sep 22, 2011)

TheRoguePirate said:


> She does Todd, thats why i did not list what i bought or how much i spent.
> someone once said on here "when i die, dont let my wife sell my tackle for the price i told her I paid for it".


 aint that the truth , ive found more stuff at "garage sales" , and had more friends and family "give me" stuff than i can even remember . shes bragged to her friends about how thrifty i am an ill be sitting right beside her starring at her friends husband praying we can both hold back the good ol knee slapper we had just heard


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

Unfortunately, all I got at Outcast was wet. Could not find something that I really had to have, I've got enough already in my tackle box.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

I picked up a saltist 6500 and spooled it with boat braid but I did not see the deals that are typically there. Could have been that I waited until Saturday to go but seems like rods and reels were about 15% off their normal price.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

*Outcast*

I picked up two lock on tree stands and two 20 ft ladder sticks for $200 bucks. You can't beat that for two complete tree stand setups. As always thanks to the Outcast crew.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

EODangler said:


> Pier-dude- Your avatar is distracting as hell...but hilarious!!


as long as it made you laugh.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Nothing, I didnt make it.


----------



## BajaBob (Feb 4, 2010)

*Most expensive "free" lunches ever!!*

Well; I only made it over for 3 of the 4 days. Missed the rain on Saturday. I was #7 in line on Thursday having arrived at 130AM and picked up a 6000F Saragosa and a 10000SW Stella. Love those donuts and orange juice! Got some Shimano Terez rods and other stuff. In the dark of 0400 I got two Terez casting rods that I thought were spinning rods. I took them back on Sunday and the great crew let me swap them out for the spinning models plus some other stuff. Great to do business with these guys. Picked up two new mounted 14" trailer tires, a 65" fish bag (the wahoo were too big for my smaller bag last fall), an aerator pump that goes into an ice chest so I can catch some bait a day early and not waste time catching it the morning of. I picked up one of the boat bumper teasers for $20 after reading Fred Archer's book that said they are the best and cheapest teasers going. How about $10 for a 25' 500lb topshot!!?? Now I have to find a fish worthy enough to bite on it! World's best wahoo and tuna lure, Pink Stretch 30+ for $11, gotcha's for $2.50, and on and on. Got a 4000D Baitrunner on the last day. Best butt sandwiches and chicken I have had in a long time!! Back for crawfish, shrimp, sausage, corn, and potatoes for the last day. It was fun just watching the cooks boiling the crawdads. I sat across from a guy who could eat crawfish faster than anyone I have ever seen! Twist tail, suck head, remove a couple segments of tail shell, pinch tail and pull the tail out with his teeth!! He could eat a plate in the time it took me to eat a half dozen! No wasted motion! Definately have to work on my crawfish eating skills!! I drove for three days, 2000 miles from San Diego to Big Lagoon to get here in time for the sale and it was worth it. Everyone was so helpful it was a pleasure to deal to them. I have already put it on my calendar for next year even though they don't have the dates yet!!

Bob


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

BajaBob said:


> Well; I only made it over for 3 of the 4 days. Missed the rain on Saturday. I was #7 in line on Thursday having arrived at 130AM and picked up a 6000F Saragosa and a 10000SW Stella. Love those donuts and orange juice! Got some Shimano Terez rods and other stuff. In the dark of 0400 I got two Terez casting rods that I thought were spinning rods. I took them back on Sunday and the great crew let me swap them out for the spinning models plus some other stuff. Great to do business with these guys. Picked up two new mounted 14" trailer tires, a 65" fish bag (the wahoo were too big for my smaller bag last fall), an aerator pump that goes into an ice chest so I can catch some bait a day early and not waste time catching it the morning of. I picked up one of the boat bumper teasers for $20 after reading Fred Archer's book that said they are the best and cheapest teasers going. How about $10 for a 25' 500lb topshot!!?? Now I have to find a fish worthy enough to bite on it! World's best wahoo and tuna lure, Pink Stretch 30+ for $11, gotcha's for $2.50, and on and on. Got a 4000D Baitrunner on the last day. Best butt sandwiches and chicken I have had in a long time!! Back for crawfish, shrimp, sausage, corn, and potatoes for the last day. It was fun just watching the cooks boiling the crawdads. I sat across from a guy who could eat crawfish faster than anyone I have ever seen! Twist tail, suck head, remove a couple segments of tail shell, pinch tail and pull the tail out with his teeth!! He could eat a plate in the time it took me to eat a half dozen! No wasted motion! Definately have to work on my crawfish eating skills!! I drove for three days, 2000 miles from San Diego to Big Lagoon to get here in time for the sale and it was worth it. Everyone was so helpful it was a pleasure to deal to them. I have already put it on my calendar for next year even though they don't have the dates yet!!
> 
> Bob


Talk about a drive! That's awesome. Glad you got a lot of stuff to go back with :thumbup:


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

stopped buy sunday on my way from orange bch to troy. first person i saw was wade, he told me that guns were on sale also, well i got me a kimber 8400 superamerica in 270 WSM which i did not need but it was to purty to pass up.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Was there Sat and Sun, had to go back a get what I pondered over on Sat....thanks for the free food!!


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

I got WET,WET on sat......ate some good red beans and rice........

got a pair of Ono bi-focal poloarized shades for $19.95
on Amazon.com for $89.95
I can't see to tie knots with regular polarized shades, and these +2.50 readers are sweet

got a spheros 3000, spooled with 10lb mamoi
a boga grip 30 lb
a dexter russell with the serated blade
some gulps, some jig heads, some clark spoons

figured I would troll the beach for spanish, since I've never done it

any pointers on trolling the clarke spoons ?


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Outcast Spring Sale*

Well it is all over now but the cleaning. I hope everyone enjoyed it. I want to thank all of my staff for working so hard to pull this thing off. Thanks to all the cooks that did an outstanding job preparing the food and many thanks to all of you for coming out and supporting us in this event. I use the term event now because I believe it has become just that. I am honored that we would have customers drive fron San Diego just for the sale. I have made notes on things we were asked for and on other items that ran out early. There is no way to have enough of everything but I know I can do better on certain things. I was amazed at the numbers of you all that came out in the rain on Saturday. That was a first for us having an all day rain event like that. Mark your calendar for the fall sale August 23-26 and the Spring sale 2013 will be March 7-10. Thanks again for your support.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Now lets go fishing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

off route II said:


> stopped buy sunday on my way from orange bch to troy. first person i saw was wade, he told me that guns were on sale also, well i got me a kimber 8400 superamerica in 270 WSM which i did not need but it was to purty to pass up.


I molested that last week. Beautiful gun.


----------



## timc (Oct 19, 2009)

Got some mirrolures, jig heads, and some hooks. Looked at the Glock 22, but really don't need another Glock right now.
Like someone else mentioned earlier, the staff was very friendly. Awesome service and very, very friendly. I'll deffinitly do more shopping there. Great place. Thanks


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

old green Penn 710, forgotten how much $
upgrade bakelite spool and drag to newer aluminum, $15
12 lb test line, $5.00
Fluorocarbon leader/rig with small circle hooks and 3 oz sinker, ~$3?
Frozen sand fleas, $6
Medium action rod from this year's Outcast sale, $15

40" red drum out of the surf yesterday for my long-time friend's first visit to the gulf coast, PRICELESS.

(glad I didn't catch a catfish as the first fish with the rod, I might have had to throw it away...)


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

A 404 Zebco outfit for the 4 yr. old grandson.

A pair of 10' surf rods for me and the missus to go with the old 704zs.

Thanks for the grub. I'd have paid money for that.

Joraca


----------

